# Cherry Shrimp vs. Amano Shrimp???



## lowfi (Apr 18, 2007)

Hey everyone,
I just purchased 10 cherry shrimp for my 20 gallon tank. I have ~5 or 6 amanos in the tank currently that are 1+". Will these big amanos harm my cherries??? What about the babies in the future...? I was thinking about turning my 5 gallon into a dwarf puffer tank, so I cant keep the amanos in there if I have to move them. The amanos in my 5 gallon will have to be moved to the 20 so i will have about 10 amanos in there with the 10 RCS. Is this ok or will my new babies die???

Thanks 

Sean


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

They will die.
I had a cherry tank and they reproduced fine until the introduction of Ammano's
Then I read about the predatory nature of the ammano's and removed them from this tank.
The cherries started producing again.
Dwarf puffers would eat the babies also but should be OK with grown ammanos (I think)


----------



## lowfi (Apr 18, 2007)

would the puffers eat my amanos??? will my algae stay under control without the amanos...will the cherries eat some algae to? could i possibly keep amanos with my puffers?


----------



## spypet (Jul 27, 2007)

if Amano's are harassed enough they will climb out of your tank and die.
Cherries rarely consider such an escape option out of their tank water.


----------



## NoSvOrAx (Nov 11, 2006)

I have amanos in my cherry breeding tank. I have no problem with my cherries reproducing. The amanos will run off with the food though so make sure you feed enough for everyone.


----------



## Squawkbert (Jan 3, 2007)

^ goes w/ what I've read in the past - Amanos are much more aggressive eaters, so they may occasionally kick a cherry away from food, otherwise, should be OK.


----------



## lowfi (Apr 18, 2007)

Oh really??? Thats good to know, maybe that explains the disappearing baby cherries. Its a food thing not a predation thing. I guess I will just feed more when i get them...I hope all the leftover food wont clog up my hairgrass and grow some nasty algae. Well I guess i will give it a try...:/ I was just worried because my amanos are huge! one is pushing 2". thanks!


----------

